# Link driver profile to key/phone?



## Daven (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm just wondering if the Model 3 chooses the current driver profile based on the phone currently connected? If so, how does it decide which one to choose if two connected phones are in the car at the same time? In that case, do you have to manually select the driver profile?


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

You have to pick the profile. It doesn't, yet, auto select based on unlock person.


----------



## Daven (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks! Is this also true when using the keycard? 

If so, this will be mildly annoying until they update it as I can only partially get in a car my wife just drove owing to the huge difference in our heights.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Audrey said:


> You have to pick the profile. It doesn't, yet, auto select based on unlock person.


I thought I'd seen in a prior version of the manual (or maybe its still there and I just couldn't find it when I just went to look in the current) that it will pick the profile that was last used to drive car. 
So if person A drives monday, it uses A's profile. Person B drives tuesday, it will use B's profile. and Wednesday both A and B are in the car, it will keep with Bs profile until you manually change it to A's.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Daven said:


> Thanks! Is this also true when using the keycard?
> 
> If so, this will be mildly annoying until they update it as I can only partially get in a car my wife just drove owing to the huge difference in our heights.


The key cards aren't assigned. They're passive.



MelindaV said:


> I thought I'd seen in a prior version of the manual (or maybe its still there and I just couldn't find it when I just went to look in the current) that it will pick the profile that was last used to drive car.
> So if person A drives monday, it uses A's profile. Person B drives tuesday, it will use B's profile. and Wednesday both A and B are in the car, it will keep with Bs profile until you manually change it to A's.


Yes. I should have said you have to pick if you want to change to a different one. It is whatever was last used otherwise. You are correct.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Daven said:


> Thanks! Is this also true when using the keycard?
> 
> If so, this will be mildly annoying until they update it as I can only partially get in a car my wife just drove owing to the huge difference in our heights.


The Easy Entry profile may be useful to assist in entering the car. It allows a seat configuration to be set by default for entry and exit of the car. Someone should be able to verify, but I believe this would give you a chance to select your profile before being squished by your wife's.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> The Easy Entry profile may be useful to assist in entering the car. It allows a seat configuration to be set by default for entry and exit of the car. Someone should be able to verify, but I believe this would give you a chance to select your profile before being squished by your wife's.


Yes. When you check "enable easy entry" on a driver profile configuration it will switch to the Easy Entry profile when you unlock your seat belt while in park. You can adjust the Easy Entry profile as well, so it's easiest for you to get out. Just make sure your partner has the "easy entry enabled" on his/her profile.


----------



## teslanewbe (Jun 13, 2018)

My wife is small and if I try to get into the car after she has driven it the seat and steering wheel are in her positions, too small for me to enter. How do I get the car to recognize my settings before I get in?

Tech support told me the car stays on the last profile until you change the driver profile on the screen….after you get in.

My Honda sets the steering wheel and seat when it recognizes the key fob, this seems to be an easy fix.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

A lot of us agree and we hope that Tesla will add this in an upcoming release. Tie the driver profile to a specific "Key" or "phone".


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

The Model S already does this with the FOB so I would think they could transition that over to the Model 3. 

It's a pretty neat functionality, I still enjoy the seat moving for me when we take my wife's car anywhere and I'm going to drive.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

at least Tesla keep adding things to the list saved by driver profile.
Didn't we get climate control settings at 21.9 ? Not sure if it was just temp or if it included vent position.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

teslanewbe said:


> My wife is small and if I try to get into the car after she has driven it the seat and steering wheel are in her positions, too small for me to enter. How do I get the car to recognize my settings before I get in?
> 
> Tech support told me the car stays on the last profile until you change the driver profile on the screen….after you get in.
> 
> My Honda sets the steering wheel and seat when it recognizes the key fob, this seems to be an easy fix.


Have you tried to use the easy entry settings? Moves the seat to a specific position when you enter park. Then it'll move back when you put your foot on the brake.

I only have 1 driver entry set up, but it would seem that it should go to whatever key is detected drivers profile when you hit the brake. So that would set you up for your position / her position / and have the seat back where it's easy for either of you to get in an out of the car.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'll agree, set the Easy Entry to a neutral position that makes it easy to get into and out of the car. Then user profiles as needed.


----------



## teslanewbe (Jun 13, 2018)

Derik,

She does not like easy entry, but this is how it works when it is used.

Assume driver 1 is the current settings and they have easy entry turned on, when they switch into park the seat and steering wheel move to the easy entry position. Now driver 2 wants to drive, they get into the car and nothing moves until they touch the brake pedal, the positions move to the last driver, (driver 1) position. touching the driver 2 on the screen moves the positions to comfortable. The next time driver 1 is in the car the positions need to be manually switched again.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

teslanewbe said:


> Derik,
> 
> She does not like easy entry, but this is how it works when it is used.
> 
> Assume driver 1 is the current settings and they have easy entry turned on, when they switch into park the seat and steering wheel move to the easy entry position. Now driver 2 wants to drive, they get into the car and nothing moves until they touch the brake pedal, the positions move to the last driver, (driver 1) position. touching the driver 2 on the screen moves the positions to comfortable. The next time driver 1 is in the car the positions need to be manually switched again.


This is true, but I forgot about easy entry. If you will set it so the wheel is up and the seat is back at least you can get in next time after she drives. I agree that it should select the profile based on key and it does not right now, but if she would at least use the option that is there then you can get in. It is a quick two taps to select a new profile once you are in the car. This is about as good as it gets until Tesla will tie the bluetooth to the profile.


----------



## sjcsale (Apr 7, 2018)

Just making sure I am understanding the behavior everyone sees:

Person A drives, uses her profile, drives and parks. Person A's phone is no where near the car.
Person B approaches the car, with her phone, unlocks and gets in.

Which profile will the car pick?

I am seeing, the car just picks the profile of the last person who drove. Doesn't matter which phone is used to unlock.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

sjcsale said:


> Just making sure I am understanding the behavior everyone sees:
> 
> Person A drives, uses her profile, drives and parks. Person A's phone is no where near the car.
> Person B approaches the car, with her phone, unlocks and gets in.
> ...


That is how it works now, profiles are not changing based on "key" being used. We should be able to assign a profile to keys, but that isnt possible yet. Lots of us would like that.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

Thunder7ga said:


> That is how it works now, profiles are not changing based on "key" being used. We should be able to assign a profile to keys, but that isnt possible yet. Lots of us would like that.


The problem with that is that if you both get into the car, whose profile is used? Not sure that Bluetooth is sensitive enough to discern who is in the driver's seat.


----------



## sjcsale (Apr 7, 2018)

John Slaby said:


> The problem with that is that if you both get into the car, whose profile is used? Not sure that Bluetooth is sensitive enough to discern who is in the driver's seat.


Agree, its hard to decide which phone to connect when both are present. That limitation I am willing to live with.

More often than not, me and my wife drive separately - so majority of the times, it will be helpful to link the Key with Driver Profile.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

sjcsale said:


> Agree, its hard to decide which phone to connect when both are present. That limitation I am willing to live with.
> 
> More often than not, me and my wife drive separately - so majority of the times, it will be helpful to link the Key with Driver Profile.


Agree it would be a useful option.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Not sure how many BT receivers are in the car. If there's more than one (for example one in each passenger door and one in the trunk), It would be very easy to create software to choose the BT device that opens the driver door as the one to select driver profile.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Not sure how many BT receivers are in the car. If there's more than one (for example one in each passenger door and one in the trunk), It would be very easy to create software to choose the BT device that opens the driver door as the one to select driver profile.


I think there are at least 4. If you've got an iPhone - open settings and go to Bluetooth, they will show up.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Is it possible to have the driver seat adjusted (basic on the phone used for entry) as soon as the driver door is opened? My wife is 5'4 and I am 5'11 and the M3 is our only car. Every time when I enter the M3 after she drove it, I have to squeeze myself into the car first then change the driver profile. Thanks.


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Setup the easy entry profile...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Like the previous post says, depending on the version you are on you can use the easy entry profile.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

TDLI said:


> Is it possible to have the driver seat adjusted (basic on the phone used for entry) as soon as the driver door is opened? My wife is 5'4 and I am 5'11 and the M3 is our only car. Every time when I enter the M3 after she drove it, I have to squeeze myself into the car first then change the driver profile. Thanks.


To answer your question directly, no, the car will not change profiles based on the phone key used. Maybe a future software update could change that. Like suggested above your current best bet is to have your wife use easy entry so the seat slides back when she is done driving.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Got it, thanks everyone for your time and reply


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TDLI said:


> Got it, thanks everyone for your time and reply


The key here is that after your wife drives and the Easy Exit profile moves the seat back, be sure to select your profile before putting your foot on the brake.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I too would love this feature to work. BUT, I think it's probably never going to happen for this one reason: what happens when 2 or more people who all have phone keys, and all have their blutooth active, try and get into the car at once? Which profile does it use?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Jay Jay said:


> I too would love this feature to work. BUT, I think it's probably never going to happen for this one reason: what happens when 2 or more people who all have phone keys, and all have their blutooth active, try and get into the car at once? Which profile does it use?


It would have to be able to tell which phone is entering the drivers seat. I think it's posisble, at least tech wise, as when I get in my wife's S with my keyfob while she still has hers (and enters the passenger side), the car will switch to my profile... hmmm, though now that I think about it, I believe I had to be the first person opening the door/entering the vehicle. 
Now I'm not sure... posting reply anyway lol


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Jay Jay said:


> I too would love this feature to work. BUT, I think it's probably never going to happen for this one reason: what happens when 2 or more people who all have phone keys, and all have their blutooth active, try and get into the car at once? Which profile does it use?


In that case let it use the last profile it was using, assuming that persons phone key is one of the ones present. Not perfect but results in same thing as we have today. If that persons phone key isn't present and 2 others are, see 2 below. Some other ideas for how to handle this.

Voice activation. Just step in and it listens for 5 seconds. As you step in say your name (matched to profile). You could even have some fun and name your profile something like "authorization code 007" and have it immediately move into place for you. 
Set priority on Bluetooth list. Most cars have this. Still not perfect but if there's a primary driver you can set that person to primary if both phones are present.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Interesting thoughts Gate and Lovesword. I'm just not sure its technically possible with blutooth. Guess we'll see.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This should be super simple. The blue tooth receiver that detects the phone from the drivers door should set the profile. The drivers side door receiver isn't detecting phones on both sides of the car.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

But how does that work when bluetooth has a 30 foot range? All passengers standing near any door, or sitting in any seat with a phone key would be in range of the bluetooth. How does it know which person is in the drivers seat?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jay Jay said:


> But how does that work when bluetooth has a 30 foot range? All passengers standing near any door, or sitting in any seat with a phone key would be in range of the bluetooth. How does it know which person is in the drivers seat?


Not an expert here, but I don't think these receivers are detecting 30 foot ranges, at least not for the unlock part. They have different types. I carry my phone in my back pocket and when I approach the car it doesn't always detect immediately, but if I turn just a bit it recognizes the phone. If I have the phone in my hand and approach the car it never fails. I attribute this to the phone not being close enough to the door and the signal having to traverse my bigger than it should be body. These are closer range detectors for unlocking. I can't explain the technology, but I've observed how it behaves and works. I open the bluetooth settings on my phone in the house and see the 4 receivers connected, but I can not walk up to the car and open the door and unlock while leavnig the phone in the house. It has to be on me and much closer to the car for it to truly unlock. They know and can determine which phone is on the drivers side of the car just through strength monitoring of the signal etc. I definitely think it is possible and predict we'll see setting the profile with the phone, I just don't know why they haven't done it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I too wish it had this, but I do not care if it gets it wrong when there are 2 people who enter with a phone key. Isn’t this also a potential glitch on any car with profiles linked to the key? I believe my other cars assume whoever gets there first is the driver. And when that’s wrong, we manually reach over and change it. It’s still an improvement over no linkage.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I still have my doubts it will work with multiple phones near the car/in the car. We shall see. I hope it does, because I really want that feature to work!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I certainly want this very much as my wife and I switch off the 3 daily. Our seat positions are close enough not to notice, it's usually about five minutes up the road when my butt realizes it's burning because of the infernal heated seats....

When both are in the car, I agree it is a complication, but it's no excuse not to implement it at all. Quite simply switch to the profile of the first phone connected. We will very quickly learn to walk out to the car separately!
It seems like a pretty obvious feature that I'm confident Tesla will implement when they get the opportunity "soon."


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

Walk out to the car seperately? That isn't workable at all.


----------



## Rdfrancis516 (Nov 15, 2018)

This could easily be solved by just adding the option in the mobile app. Make it part of the home screen so that when you open the app, you don’t need to click into something like Controls, rather just have a toggle sitting there ready to go. Click it, open the door and sit in your personal settings.

I’d be happy with this addition, and seems easy considering they send people to the moon and stuff.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Jay Jay said:


> Walk out to the car seperately? That isn't workable at all.


I really just mean about 5-10 seconds. Driver always walks out first and opens door before passenger's phone is in range.

That said every car I've owned with bluetooth has handled this differently and often poorly. The best was my MINI while allowed me to prioritize phones deep in the menu system, which was great until the other person was driving and you had to navigate deep into those menus without crashing. 
Maybe Tesla can develop time-of-flight tech similar to Apple where they can sense close proximity to determine who is in the driver's seat. Apple does this with the Apple Watch to unlock MacBooks, and when setting up new phones and other devices to simplify initial setup.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay Jay said:


> I too would love this feature to work. BUT, I think it's probably never going to happen for this one reason: what happens when 2 or more people who all have phone keys, and all have their blutooth active, try and get into the car at once? Which profile does it use?


the earlier versions of the owners manual stated in this case, it would default to the one previously used as a key. That was removed from the manual early this year, but based on what used to be in the manual, having driver profiles directed by the phone key used was an intended feature. Maybe it was not reliable and removed until they could get it right in a later version of the software.
Back when this was in the manual, there were only a few people with the car - mostly employees who were not speaking openly about the various features of the software.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I just thought of the perfect solution: every car should have two door handles, high and low. Since Tesla door handles are so troublesome (have you read the winter threads?) we need a backup anyway.

My work-around is to sit in the seat sideways and reach over to change profiles. Won't work for every pair of people, I barely fit sideways.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ADK46 said:


> My work-around is to sit in the seat sideways and reach over to change profiles. Won't work for every pair of people, I barely fit sideways.


are you (or your other driver) not using Easy Entry to move the seat back when parking?


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> are you (or your other driver) not using Easy Entry to move the seat back when parking?


Nope. Not such a problem that I can forget distance to Mt. kisco and 4-year warranty. I like to minimize cycles.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

The Bluetooth connection to phones should be part of this conversation as well. It’s strange when Owner A is in the drivers seat and the settings are as per Owner A’s profile (because this was the last profile selected) but the incoming calls to Owner B come through the car (because this was the phone that established the connection first). I find it hard to understand why there is no relationship between profiles and phones.

I think an easy and functional solution to the issues in this thread is to prompt for the profile whenever someone sits in the drivers seat. If nothing is selected, the previous profile remains active. Similarly, if more than one pared phone is detected, the car should prompt for which to connect. (That assumes that nothing is done to associate phones with profiles.)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> The Bluetooth connection to phones should be part of this conversation as well. It's strange when Owner A is in the drivers seat and the settings are as per Owner A's profile (because this was the last profile selected) but the incoming calls to Owner B come through the car (because this was the phone that established the connection first). I find it hard to understand why there is no relationship between profiles and phones.
> 
> I think an easy and functional solution to the issues in this thread is to prompt for the profile whenever someone sits in the drivers seat. If nothing is selected, the previous profile remains active. Similarly, if more than one pared phone is detected, the car should prompt for which to connect. (That assumes that nothing is done to associate phones with profiles.)


From the manual:


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

They make it sound like it will truly try to pair with the last phone that was paired, but I'm just going to go out on a limb and say it really doesn't. It just pairs with the first one it detects a signal from. On Tuesday my partner pulled up out front of the house after work and picked me up to go get dinner. His phone was playing music. After dinner I drove home. I know we both walked up to the car at about the same instant, would have to be within a second or two of each other. When the music started it picked up from my phone. So maybe it didn't detect his phone first and that follows their rules, but lets just say they don't wait or try hard to pair with the last phone paired. I'd really go out on a limb here and say they truly just pair to the first phone that is in range.

I honestly hoped that maybe the car had detected me walking up to the drivers side, but it was a fluke. Just yesterday again we switched drivers after being in a store. It was playing his phone while he was driving and we went in, came back out, I got in the drivers seat and it continued to play music from his phone. 

It's still fairly random at this point. I'm also still very much in the camp that they know which phone authenticates on the drivers side of the car and can and should set the profile based on that along with music.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

With great certainty, the M3 does not reliably automatically pair with the last one if it is range.
I drive the car, I am in it alone 90% of the time.
For the weekend drives when my wife accompanies me, sometimes I get in the car and its her phone that is connected via BT. 

I approach the car first, open the door for her but yet sometimes her phone is connected.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> From the manual:
> 
> View attachment 17686
> View attachment 17687


GDN and NR4P made my point for me, but to confirm, the behavior described in the manual is meaningless unless the last phone paired is the first to be within Bluetooth range the next time around. Otherwise, it's a crapshoot whether my phone or the other phone connects first when we're walking toward the car to go out. And, although the Bluetooth icon is illuminated indicating a connection, without tapping it every time we don't know who connected until we hear what music plays or one of us gets a phone call.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

There are four different bluetooth low energy receivers on the car, so that it can triangulate where exactly the phone key is. I don't know if it is using signal strength or latency, but bluetooth is able to estimate the distance between devices, which is how walk-up unlock, and the current proximity unlock work. The phone has to be within (let's say) five feet of the side of the car while the handle is pulled in order for the car to unlock.

Anyway, that all should be enough to set the driver profile to the one associated with the phone key that is near the driver's door. Even if the alt driver unlocks the car at the passenger door first, the car should know that a different profile associated phone is near to the driver side door. If there are multiple phones on the driver's side, then go with the last profile, or something simple like that.

Having said all that, my wife and I leave the car in easy entry, and it's two taps on the screen to change the profile; so I never thought it was much of an inconvenience.

I've only used the easy entry equivalent on a Suburban and Expedition, and both of those moved everything so slowly that it was annoying. The Model 3 is fast enough that by the time my seat belt is unbuckled, the steering wheel has moved out of the way. I can keep the wheel as low as I prefer, but it still doesn't get in the way of entry and exit, and I don't even have to think about it. That is one of the nice surprises about the Model 3 that I never saw mentioned in reviews.


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

What I would like is if I choose my driver profile my phone should be connected. Had a problem today. Drove the car park it in the garage. My wife wake up the 3 to take it out of the garage just as I received a call on my cell. Of course the call was routed to the 3 from my phone and I had to manually switch on the phone but it keep trying to switch back to the 3. Since she had choose her profile the UI should had switch to her phone instead of keeping the lock on my phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michel Contant said:


> I had to manually switch on the phone but it keep trying to switch back to the 3.


The phone controls what it uses as a "headset". What kind of phone do you have?

When you said you "manually switched your phone", what exactly did you do? On my Android phone, I can pick the headset device (internal, speaker, or bluetooth) for any single call, and it will keep that setting for the remainder of the call. So I'm guessing you did something else?


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

garsh said:


> The phone controls what it uses as a "headset". What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> When you said you "manually switched your phone", what exactly did you do? On my Android phone, I can pick the headset device (internal, speaker, or bluetooth) for any single call, and it will keep that setting for the remainder of the call. So I'm guessing you did something else?


Using iOS 
Meaning: I answer the phone using internal speaker. Then when the 3 is woke up , it get hold of the call. Probable because my phone was link to it using it the last time. I then re route it to the internal speaker but somehow the 3 will use it again. Only the 3 does that. My AirPod will not behave like that only the 3.

My point was that basically I don't understand why my phone or my wife phone are not connecting/ disconnecting base on the driver profil in use.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michel Contant said:


> My point was that basically I don't understand why my phone or my wife phone are not connecting/ disconnecting base on the driver profil in use.


It wasn't designed that way. Others have suggested that it should be tied into the drivers profile as well. Maybe if enough people ask for it, Tesla will add that ability.

But I'm more concerned about this aspect:


Michel Contant said:


> I answer the phone using internal speaker. Then when the 3 is woke up , it get hold of the call. Probable because my phone was link to it using it the last time. I then re route it to the internal speaker but somehow the 3 will use it again. Only the 3 does that. My AirPod will not behave like that only the 3.


This behavior is completely controlled by the phone. I believe that most phones will automatically switch to a previously-paired bluetooth device when such a device is turned on and paired. So the first connection to the 3 sounds like expected behavior. But I don't understand why the phone will switch back to the 3 a second time - supposedly, it was already connected, and had already switched away from it. So that either means:

The 3's bluetooth stack restarted after the first connection, so that it looked like a brand new connection again, or
Apple has a bug in their phone that makes it really really want to use bluetooth for a call, even after somebody selects a different method.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> The 3's bluetooth stack restarted after the first connection, so that it looked like a brand new connection again, or


That's probably what happened. This is my crime scene recreation:

Phone paired to car's bluetooth speaker phone
Call received
Call routed to car speaker phone
Call manually routed back to handset

Tesla locks and goes to sleep, disconnecting bluetooth
Tesla wakes due to external event (wife's phone)
Phone and now-awake car reconnect bluetooth
Phone routes call to newly connected bluetooth device


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep that scene is probably what happen


JML said:


> That's probably what happened. This is my crime scene recreation:
> 
> Phone paired to car's bluetooth speaker phone
> Call received
> ...


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

teslanewbe said:


> My wife is small and if I try to get into the car after she has driven it the seat and steering wheel are in her positions, too small for me to enter. How do I get the car to recognize my settings before I get in?


Same for me - gf's profile is a foot shorter than me, and tries to crush me when I get in. We have easy-entry set to halfway between our profiles so it's easy in/out for both of us...but I have to be quick on the 'stop' button to prevent death. Absolutely should be an easy fix when only 1 key is detected...and a moderately confusing problem when 2 phone keys are detected.


----------



## VanIsleGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

Is there a way to link a driver profile to a key and/or phone? I just assumed this was a feature and I'm surprised I can't figure out how to do it. My wife is much shorter than me so it would be awesome to have the seat/mirrors adjust automatically when we opened the car.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

VanIsleGuy said:


> Is there a way to link a driver profile to a key and/or phone? I just assumed this was a feature and I'm surprised I can't figure out how to do it. My wife is much shorter than me so it would be awesome to have the seat/mirrors adjust automatically when we opened the car.


Unfortuantely, no... though this is a frequently-requested feature.

One possible workaround is to set your wife's profile (if not both of your profiles) to use Easy Entry. That way, when your wife is done driving, you'll be able to enter much more easily, and you'll have a chance to switch to your profile once you're seated. Just make sure you switch profiles before stepping on the brake, because that's the trigger to transition out of Easy Entry.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

And Elon answers again - did we all miss this or reported somewhere else. It is finally coming sometime on Elon time, but he said it !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124879551031463936


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

“Yeah definitely” as a response to “Any chance that” doesn’t give me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> "Yeah definitely" as a response to "Any chance that" doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies.


That is about all you get from Elon, but it usually happens. I'll take it as at least acknowledgement. This has to likely be one of the easiest things there could be on the "to do" list. Another simple if statement during the unlock process. Set up can happen on the key add screen. Select the key and select the profile that should be tied to it, then when opening the door - If key 1, set profile D.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Another simple if statement during the unlock process.


I can think of ways to make it a much more complicated problem.

What if the passenger unlocks the car first?
Will it differentiate someone at the drivers seat from someone elsewhere in the vehicle?
Should it detect at unlock time only? Should it make a second decision at Drive time, in case driver/passenger change minds and switch positions after unlocking?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

garsh said:


> I can think of ways to make it a much more complicated problem.
> 
> What if the passenger unlocks the car first?
> Will it differentiate someone at the drivers seat from someone elsewhere in the vehicle?
> Should it detect at unlock time only? Should it make a second decision at Drive time, in case driver/passenger change minds and switch positions after unlocking?


The test is not who unlocks the car, but who opens the driver's door; or, to be even more specific, who sits in the driver's seat. I don't know how that is accomplished, but that's what we're looking for.

(I'm imagining owners squirming around in the seats to register their butt designs in the same way we store our fingerprints and faces with new iPhones.  Joke.)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> The test is not who unlocks the car, but who opens the driver's door; or, to be even more specific, who sits in the driver's seat.


Ok. So should the car make a decision when the door is unlocked or when it senses that someone has sat down in the driver's seat?
It should probably make a decision when the door is unlocked, so that the seat can be in the right place before the driver sits down.
But maybe it should check again once someone has sat in the driver's seat, and adjust settings if it turns out to be a different person.
After all, if another key-holder is standing next to the driver's door when it's first unlocked (ex - saying goodbye), then the car might not know which key to use for settings until someone sits down.

Programming this becomes more difficult when you consider various corner cases.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

We might have to settle for it being right most of the time, but some scenarios (2 owners in 1 area at the same time when opening) could still lead to wrong setting. Still, it’d be better than now , and when wrong, easily fixed by tapping screen like today. I’m fine with that.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ksb466 said:


> We might have to settle for it being right most of the time, but some scenarios (2 owners in 1 area at the same time when opening) could still lead to wrong setting. Still, it'd be better than now , and when wrong, easily fixed by tapping screen like today. I'm fine with that.


Provided that changing the profile changes the Bluetooth connection (for phone calls, music etc) as well. In my house, we frequently have the case where Driver 2 was the last to use the car, so we change the profile to Driver 1 because he is in the driver's seat; however, because there's no relationship between profile and Bluetooth connection, phone calls to Driver 2 still ring in the car and calls to Driver 1 ring on his phone. (This is resolved by the solution proposed by GDN, or maybe an extension of what he described . . . establishing the 3-way relationship between the key, driver's profile, and Bluetooth connection for phone/audio.)

Also, the more I think about my earlier post, the more I realize it won't work. The car can't make the decision when the driver sits in the seat, because he or she is simultaneously putting the phone somewhere on the center console along with the passenger's phone, so it would be impossible to distinguish between the two. That brings the focus back to the person opening the door, not the person sitting in the seat.

Regarding the timing of the physical seat adjustment, I suppose it should differ depending on whether Easy Entry is engaged. If so, it should happen when the brake pedal is depressed (consistent with today). If not, it should happen when switching to a different profile; i.e, when the door is opened.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah - you can take this down a rabbit hole and this thread will quickly become the Music Streaming Sucks thread , It will work well as designed, but it won't work perfect for every person every time due to the fact that we are human.

Bottom line is Elon doesn't read our mind just yet (and we should be thankful for that), but Tesla will make the decisions and tweak them if necessary to make this work 98% of the time.

Everyone's use case may be different, but this should be as simple as set the profile to the first phone that authenticates on the drivers side of the car. There might be a million reasons this may not be the perfect solution every time, but it will likely be the right solution 98% of the time. If it isn't then I figure we as humans will learn to adjust our behavior.

My scenario and it is only one, I'll go out on a limb and say likely 100% of the time my partner and I have gone together in either car we go straight to the door where we will be sitting - either driver or passenger. We might put something in the trunk first, but that authentication should have no bearing on the driver. The passenger has reached the car first a few times first and it unlocks for that person, but the car can still determine which phone authenticates and enters on the drivers side. That phone should have the profile set.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

teslanewbe said:


> My wife is small and if I try to get into the car after she has driven it the seat and steering wheel are in her positions


Just talked to Elon he had an easy fix, buy her her own 😉


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> The test is not who unlocks the car, but who opens the driver's door; or, to be even more specific, who sits in the driver's seat. I don't know how that is accomplished, but that's what we're looking for.
> 
> (I'm imagining owners squirming around in the seats to register their butt designs in the same way we store our fingerprints and faces with new iPhones.  Joke.)


You might be on to something here, the seat can register if someone is sitting there, can it detect weight? I would bet that most drivers have different weights and it could use that, combined with which phone is in the car, to work out who is sitting where. Then perhaps the passenger seat could also have saved profiles!


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Gabzqc said:


> You might be on to something here, the seat can register if someone is sitting there, can it detect weight? I would bet that most drivers have different weights and it could use that, combined with which phone is in the car, to work out who is sitting where. Then perhaps the passenger seat could also have saved profiles!


The seat CAN detect weight or presence at least but its more a threshold ~45 lb vs an absolute amount. Probably not going to be accurate enough to differentiate between a 125 lb woman and a smallish 145 lb man. I think one could get more accuracy but frankly it's probsbly just easier to enable the interior camera WHEN the door is opened and do some facial recognition and set the profile that way.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

And I still think, for a first pass at this, if two phones are detected don't do anything, let the driver manually select the appropriate profile, as it is now. If only one phone is detected, then switch to the linked profile. Once that is working, then move on to figuring out which phone entered through the driver's door, and facial recognition, etc.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JML said:


> And I still think, for a first pass at this, if two phones are detected don't do anything, let the driver manually select the appropriate profile, as it is now. If only one phone is detected, then switch to the linked profile. Once that is working, then move on to figuring out which phone entered through the driver's door, and facial recognition, etc.


There are bluetooth detectors on each side of the car. They can easily detect who gets in on the drivers side.


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

I would personally prefer Tesla spend their resources getting the driving software right (bug fixes) and improving autopilot before tackling this. What if my wife and I weigh about the same? What if I use my wife's phone for god only knows what reason? What if we are both in the car with the Tesla app on? What if we are in the car with our son who also has a phone key? It goes on and on.

There is a simple solution. Easy Entry and pick your profile off the screen. While it would be a nice feature there are far to many variables to make it worthwhile at this point when there is so much needed to just improve the current driving software. I think we can save this for a rainy day although selecting a profile through the app might be useful to some so they could set the seat before they try to get in the car.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Gabzqc said:


> You might be on to something here, the seat can register if someone is sitting there, can it detect weight? I would bet that most drivers have different weights and it could use that, combined with which phone is in the car, to work out who is sitting where. Then perhaps the passenger seat could also have saved profiles!





kuzzy said:


> I would personally prefer Tesla spend their resources getting the driving software right (bug fixes) and improving autopilot before tackling this. What if my wife and I weigh about the same? What if I use my wife's phone for god only knows what reason? What if we are both in the car with the Tesla app on? What if we are in the car with our son who also has a phone key? It goes on and on.
> 
> There is a simple solution. Easy Entry and pick your profile off the screen. While it would be a nice feature there are far to many variables to make it worthwhile at this point when there is so much needed to just improve the current driving software. I think we can save this for a rainy day although selecting a profile through the app might be useful to some so they could set the seat before they try to get in the car.


I doubt the AP engineers and the people who do this kind of thing are the same people. There's going to be at least some people working on these kinds of "user experience" (i.e. non-driving) issues, so the question is how they should be spending their time: e.g. working on improving integration with your phone's calendar or this? Seen in that context, it might be worth working on this kind of feature a bit (at least the simplest version where if there's only one phone it defaults to the phone owner's profile, but allows the profile to be changed from the app).


----------

